# My son's portrait (WIP)



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

on a roll, D. looking good


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you Jeff. I am trying to finish one a month.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

I should just put them all in thumbnails.


----------



## Jeff

you got some cute kids there dleeg.


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Jeff. I would like to say that we planned it that way. But my mother in law said that our kids were better looking than either one of us should have had.


----------



## Michael Graves

Looking awesome DLeeG!


----------



## DLeeG

There doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in the works in progress threads anymore. I'll just post the finished pictures from now.


----------



## DLeeG

Michael Graves said:


> Looking awesome DLeeG!


Thanks Michael. Maybe my last post was premature.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## unknownorigin797

nice outer lay, in the touch to the outside, with nice springs to the edges ive seen better but i agree with others nice but unique


----------



## DLeeG

unknownorigin797 said:


> nice outer lay, in the touch to the outside, with nice springs to the edges ive seen better but i agree with others nice but unique


I don't mind a critique but have something real to say. Your view carries more weight if you post your own works.


----------



## DLeeG

I'm still got a couple of things to do.


----------



## Don

I like looking at WIP's by the way. It looks good.


----------



## DLeeG

*Finished*


----------



## DLeeG

He doesn't like it.


----------



## Master Snowy

Amazing sketch DLeeG, and your step by step representation gives me more insight! Great work! 

Feels good to be around here and see all the art!


----------



## TerryCurley

I've just been doing some searches on the forum to see if there is any thread that talks about how to create a thumbnail so when I put a picture in a post it isn't so large, and I saw this thread.

Though it doesn't explain how to make a thumbnail, the work in progress of your son's portrait definitely explains to me what you meant by detail. First let me say, the work is excellent!!!!! You have great patience. That is part of my problem, lack of patience. I can tell I'm not looking close enough to the little shadings.

Just wanted to share that.


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks but it's funny that you picked this one. I rushed it. It is one of my least favorite that I have drawn in the last couple of years. But it is still a favorite. I did not use measurements. I'm not able to get away with just eyeing it anymore. I like the last picture of my son better. 

I believe that the FAQ section explainshow to post a thumbnail.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Reading FAQ*

Just this morning I started reading the FAQ threads from top to bottom. I realize I need to familiarize myself more with the web site and what information is available in FAQ. I haven't come across the thumbnail writeup yet but I'm only half way through the list.


----------



## cjm1972

Love the loose style and expression I get from this piece, really well done.


----------

